# Made a video of Brake Duster - Wheel Cleaning



## ashk (Aug 11, 2008)

Folks im afraid another video of brake duster in action.

Well i got some brake duster a few weeks back to give it a try i done one side of the car and was so impressed i made a video of the other side being done.

Very convenient and easy products to use spray on and leave to dry then rinse, simples, anyway here goes first attempt at ever making a video.






Ash


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

wrong link, just copy the one in your address bar for this forum


----------



## ashk (Aug 11, 2008)

yeah just noticed that


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

good video, altho 45 mins holy crap havnt seen anyone leave it on that long before, i find 10-15 suffice


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

surely theirs no need to leave it that long and why are you using a turbo nozzle??


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Great video Ash, glad you like it! So the "leave it on until it dries" is not _absolutely_ necessary... I just like to do that because I know that once it's dry it has worked to its full potential. Usually after about 15 minutes it's done working and can be rinsed off, but by leaving it on for so long like you did you can see that there's no harm in letting it sit for as long as you want :thumb:! Also, you can see in the pictures that the product not only turns purple when dissolving brake dust, but it also turns a brownish-yellow color... these are the added degreasers doing their job breaking down the grease on the wheels !

- Jesse


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice vid mate!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

My poor wallet :wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for the video. Think I need to get some for my mums alloys.
Im guessing this is fine to use on body panels as well? Obviously it may strip some wax etc I'm assuming...


----------



## Robw757 (Mar 7, 2011)

Well that video has made my mind up for me as to which wheel cleaner I need


----------



## ashk (Aug 11, 2008)

Yes I know 45 mins seems long this wasn't on purpose, it was because I was doing other stuff, as wolfs says 15 mins and it's probably done it's job, but there is no rush to rinse it off bang on the stroke of the fifteenth minute. I just waited till I had finished doing something else...


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

I love this stuff....


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Rust.Bucket said:


> Thanks for the video. Think I need to get some for my mums alloys.
> Im guessing this is fine to use on body panels as well? Obviously it may strip some wax etc I'm assuming...


Sure thing you can use it on paint also! It will strip some of the wax, but moreover it will strip the oils in the wax! Check out this thread I wrote about it http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=2768785&postcount=6



Robw757 said:


> Well that video has made my mind up for me as to which wheel cleaner I need


Thanks for the support mate!



Superspec said:


> I love this stuff....


 thanks!


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

looks good stuff, but i would put a patio cleaning nozzle near any of my cars or tyres

use one on my old garage door and quickly found that i shouldn't have when a patch of paint was taken off


----------



## Flipsacoin (Mar 29, 2011)

It certainly does look good and I'll be getting some when my Bilberry runs out!


----------



## ashk (Aug 11, 2008)

npinks said:


> looks good stuff, but i would put a patio cleaning nozzle near any of my cars or tyres
> 
> use one on my old garage door and quickly found that i shouldn't have when a patch of paint was taken off


I've washed my civic (softest paint ever) for 3 years with that nozzle and it hasn't been a problem it's not a powerful pressure washer so even with the dirt blaster attached it's probably the same as a decent pressure washer... I tend to use the other nozzle for rinsing the car down aswell as it's easier...


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Would a normal hose rinse it ok or does it have to be PW??


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

great vid

sorry for asking here but where do you get this stuff from ??? i went to wolfs link but it was a site in hungary , surely there are local dealers ???


----------



## Jiffy (Nov 21, 2009)

Yes. I bought mine from here:
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/wolfs-chemicals-decon-gel-cat4.html#aWCWC1000
Free delivery too! :thumb:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

thanks jiffy


----------



## Jiffy (Nov 21, 2009)

Hit the







button please. :thumb:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

order placed , cant wait to see if it outperforms poorboys spray and rinse 

but looking at the vid i think i will be very happy


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i prefer iron x, but they are very similar..


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

i actually would have stayed with poorboys but at £18 its too expensive especially when ive only done 3 cars with it and its over half empty , the wolfs seems better value for money and just as good looking at the video here


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

if its vfm then wolfs normally wins as its the cheaper of it and iron x which seem to be the best two, not just wheel cleaners, they are fallout removers.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

did this all over my own car last week as i finally had a chance to get at it,lol

worked really well and liked how it stuck to the whole car while working.

i already knew it was a good wheel cleaner but i think i will use it over iron x on the bodywork in details maybe more often


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

anything to save me some physical labour is alright by me , my back and knees are not what they used to be lol


----------



## ashk (Aug 11, 2008)

Iron x is just as good however I like the fact that you can leave BD on as long as you like and its fine. BD works out at half the cost of iron x at PB although they don't sell it now...


----------



## BIG_G (Mar 26, 2007)

This looks good .Its says "In all cases, wash and rinse the surfaces you are going to treat in the normal way" first or can you just skip and apply the gel straight away also whats best to use for application.

cheers
G


----------



## Chufster (Nov 21, 2010)

I would wash first before using a fallout remover. Otherwise the fallout could be covered in dirt and the remover can't get to it properly.

You may end up wasting the fallout remover by having to do it twice.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Mr Face said:


> My poor wallet :wall::wall::wall:


Yup - mine is another £38.95 lighter.

Really shouldn't watch these videos


----------

